# Something Horrible happened.



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well Ollie and Pina's baby was doing great. Learning new things and developing. Yesterday it flew for the first time. I was so proud. I never thought I would become so attached to this little baby. I didn't even want them to have babies. But I love this baby so much.

While I was cleaning the cage. I had the baby in a shoebox with some bedding. She usually sits on the side an looks around or chews on the side of the box. Well today she flew around a little. She landed on the cat tree. Everything was fine. Then she flew of again and smashed into a picture frame. The frame fell on top of her. She has severe head trauma. The vet is'nt sure she will make it. It dosent look good. I couldn't afford to take her to the emergency vet for overnight care. She told me to keep her warm and try giving her some water. 

My heart is broken. I feel so horrible. Like this is my fault like I killed this bird. I don't know if shes going to make it. I don't know if I should just put her down, or just give her a chance to fight it. I feel terrible. I should have watched her more. She was flying so good. 

Poor Ollie keeps looking for her. During the day I would open the lid of the box and she would climb up all by herself. I can't stop crying. I love her so much. I know this was a freak accident. I know this could have happened to anyone. I dont know. I dont know.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry that this has happened. If it happened to me I would give her the chance to fight it, because otherwise I will never know whether she could have recovered or not.

Fledging is a scary time. The babies can fly so well but they don't know much about steering or picking out a good landing place and it's so easy for them to get hurt. All we can do is let them practice in a place that's reasonably safe and hope that they don't get into trouble.


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that.  That's so sad.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Tielfan. I think I just needed the reasurance that I'm doing the right thing. She took a little water. But one eye is swollen shut and the other she can't close. I'm trying to be positive. I guess you live and you learn. Now I know I need to be careful. She's in shock I think. I wish I could do more. I wish vetcare wasn't so expensive. If she makes it through the next couple days I'll take her back to get checked on. It was $90.00 just to get looked at. 

Sorry for rambling. I just need to vent.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I see that they already told you to keep her warm - did they tell you how to do it? One common method is to cover one side of the cage (or other container) with a piece of cloth and shine a lamp on it for heat. Leave the other side of the cage unheated so she can go there if she's too hot. Be careful that the lamp isn't close enough to be a fire hazard.

Pedialyte is an electrolyte solution for sick human infants. It can be very useful with sick or injured birds too. It's expensive if you buy it at the store but you can make a homemade version using simple ingredients. You can use Gatorade too - it's basically the same as Pedialyte but with artificial colors and flavors added. 

Here is the World Health Organization's recipe:
http://clearingmyemptynest.blogspot.com/2009/02/oral-rehydration-solution-homemade.html

You probably have all the ingredients at home already except for maybe the salt substitute (potassium chloride). There are even simpler recipes, like this one:
http://rehydrate.org/ors/made-at-home.htm

There are more links at http://www.birdboard.com/forum/f68/rehydration-electrolytes-862426.html

A while back Vlad lost so much blood from a blood feather that I was seriously worried that he might die - he was too weak to even eat by himself. I couldn't get him to drink and didn't want to stress him by sticking a dropper in his beak, so I soaked some seeds in Pedialyte and then offered them to him on my finger. He ate them and it really helped a LOT and gave him the energy to start eating on his own. I know other people who have had wonderful results with Pedialyte.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

The vet sad it would best to not use a heat lamp or heating pad cause it can cause burns.She said to keep in a room with a space heater. So right now I have her in my bedroom with a space heater. Its about 85 degrees in here. Shes in a shoebox wrapped in a towel. Shes warm. She's in pretty bad shape. She can't really walk. The vet said she can't tell if there is a scull fracture. I'm hoping not cause it would be un repairable. She might have eye damage, and ear damage. I feel horrible. I can't help but feel like its my fault. 

Will pedialyte be helpful for her. Can I get it at a walgreens? 
I'll give it a try. I just don't want her to suffer. But I don't want to give up on her.

Thanks again. 
I needed someone to talk to.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I am so sorry
I really hope your baby tiel will pull through this.
Yes, you can get Pedialyte from Walgreens...I have purchased it there.
Please keep us updated...try not to be too hard on yourself, it was an accident and we learn hard lessons from them, but now you know something like this can happen.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry this accident had to happen.. it isn't your fault and I understand your pain.
Keep the baby as safe and warm as possible for the time being. 
I will pray it fights through this battle. Stay strong little one. <3


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There's no way to know in advance how much good the pedialyte will do. But it will help get her body chemistry into a more normal balance, and the sugar in it will help give her some energy. All this will give her a better chance to fight back from this injury. The poor little baby, I hope she'll be all right.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I'm not sure if its a good sign or not but she went poo. Its normal in color and consistency. I had her on the heating pad with a towel to warm her up a little. I don't want to leave her there it might get to hot. I gave her 3 drops of the plain pedialyte. She tried biting my finger so It may have perked her up a little. She just looks so horrible. The doctor said that head trauma in birds is the same as in humans. So It could really go either way. I called off work tomorrow and I know have a long night ahead of me. 
Thankyou for advice and well wishes. 
I'll update in morning I hope she makes it through the night.


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this.  Don't feel guilty, it is not your fault at all, there's always a chance they could hurt themselves when fledging.

Poor baby... Good luck, keep us updated. I'll be sure to check here tomorrow to see how she is after her night.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor little baby. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

How did your baby tiel do...hope she is better.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well she made it through the night. She had fresh poo this morning. She seemed a little more alert. I've got her on the heating pad right now. I'm just concerned cause it looks like there might be a little water in her airways. I made up some food for her but I watered it down a little. I don't think she can swallow. So I try and hold her head back and her crop filled up. I don't know if thats a good or bad thing. Her crop feels soft like I can feel the liquid in there. 

The next feeding I'll leave the food more solid. Any sugestions how often I should feed her. It dosent look good. honestly. I don't want her to be in pain.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i really hope she gets better. she sounds like a fighter  im sorry this has happened, it must be very scary for everyone involved...


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Has the vet prescribed any painkillers? The dose would be very tiny, literally just one tiny little drip from a metacam bottle once a day. Her beak might be bruised making feeding harder to do.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

No the didnt prescribe pain killers. If she makes it the next couple of days Im going to take her back in. Right now she streched her wing. I'm about to feed her. She wont respond to ollie yet. She is kinda unresponsive from her face and she dosent really make any noise. I dont want to give up but If she is in a lot of pain. I'm gonna keep trying. Tomorrow I have to work so. I dont know whats gonna happen. 

I really appreciate all the support.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

When Billy flew into a window and knocked himself out he couldn't eat seed or put his face down into the bowl. I fed him some bread and honey. The honey gave him energy which got him through overnight, and it is also antibiotic (which is why it is so good for us when we have colds) 
I don't know if this would be any help.
Good luck with her and remember it was an accident, so don't blame yourself.
x


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

I honestly don't think I have ever felt this bad in my life. She trys to eat but her crop wont fill up. I'm feeling hopeless. I think I may have to put her down. I don't want to give up but shes not really responding. She was the only egg that hatched. She was doing so well. I feel like I killed her. This is just to heartbreaking. I don't want her to be in pain and be starving. I just wish a miracle would happen. I'm praying for a miracle.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww poor baby i hope she gets better really fast


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You need to talk to your vet on the phone about the issues that you're having. They can give you better advice than we can, which may include bringing her in earlier than the appointment you have scheduled now.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh...I am really sorry that you are having such a horrible guilt feeling going on... I really am hoping for a miracle too...It probably is a good sign that she stretched her wing, if she has brain damage I would think that would be something that she would not be able to do.
I agree with tielfan, call the vet and tell him/her what you are facing...please feel better soon little birdie.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

She really needs to be crop fed as in putting a tube into her crop so she doesn't have to move her head too much and the vet should have given her anti inflammitorys/painkillers. Is there somewhere else you could go that doesn't just take your money and do nothing in return? A vets that will hospitalise her give her the right treatment and feed her? If not you could do with some like srtiels, a knowledgable breeder who would know how to feed her via crob tube.


----------



## Missyjre (Sep 6, 2010)

I am so sorry. I hope your baby makes it through.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

oh that's so sad, I hope the baby miraculously gets better, it doesn't sound good though


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Going to vet tonight. Shes not eating. I hope they say she has a chance. Ill post what happened.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Good luck. We are all thinking of you.
xx


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Are you seeing a different one, she desperately needs to see one who knows what to do. I'm furious with that vet you saw the other day, the basically took your money (and that wasn't a small consult fee either) and gave advice that any experienced bird keeper on here could have told you.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Today my partner fed her while I was at work with no success. BUT when I fed her right now her crop filled up. Its not super full but its full enough. I'm so happy!! Finally I feel like theres hope. I'm still worried about her vision coming back. I'm pretty sure she cant see. But she is holding her head upright. She even pooped on me. lol. Her droping was a little watery but I think its because I watered the food down a little so eat would go down easier. 

I have a vet appointment tomorrow morning at 10:30. Its at the same place. The doctor was very nice. She wanted to do more but I only had so much money. But I'm going to use my "care credit" card tomorrow. I know she needs overnight care but I'm doing the best I can. I have other animals and I can't max myself out. 

I'll post some pics.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

The first one is of her the side that recieved the most damage. The swelling has not gone down yet. 

The second is of her better side. Her eye is very teary I don't think she can see out of it that well. Also her feathes are still growing so that has to be a good thing. 

I was reluctant to post these. I'm honestly doing the best I can. I'm trying to figure out the money situation. I just don't want anyone to think I'm horrible.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

I was checking to see how your tiel was doing...I really am hoping that she starts to improve...just know that we are thinking of you and her.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a quick question. Do you think its a good sign that she is sleeping with her head tucked into her back? I hope I'm explaining that right. I know Ollie does it all the time. 

And from the pics if you can tell. Does she look female? I'm feeling really positive right now. I'd like to name her (or him). 

I know I probably sound like a crazy person. I'm anxious for the vet visit.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Do you think its a good sign that she is sleeping with her head tucked into her back?


Yes, this is a good sign. This is a normal way for birds to sleep, and she has both the impulse to sleep normally and the ability to make it happen.

The pictures were so small that I couldn't tell very much from them. How old is the baby? She doesn't look feathered out enough to be flying, although if the parents plucked her that would affect her appearance plus she may have lost some feathers in the accident.

I think we're all anxious for the vet visit. We really want this sweet baby to make a good recovery!


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't see them all that well either but they don't seem bad as I thought.
If you are getting enough food into her then she shouldn't need hospitalising, if you can care for her at home, give her any meds she might need then she would probably do better at home. No more flying for a while though.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

jacky52 said:


> I was reluctant to post these. I'm honestly doing the best I can. I'm trying to figure out the money situation. I just don't want anyone to think I'm horrible.


Sweetie, if you were horrible you would have had her put to sleep straight away to save yourself time and money. You are doing your best and she may yet make a full recovery (we are all praying for this)
Is there an animal charity nearby? We used to have a blue cross (I think) vet for people on low incomes when I lived in a city.
I have been amazed in the past when my tiels have had accidents (I can think of 3 accidents which could have been awful, and an incident with a light flex too) They are tough little things, otherwise they wouldn't survive so successfully in the wild.

Keep up the good work :yes:


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

She is 1 month. Ollie plucked all the feathers off her face and top of her head and chest. So some are barely coming back in. Her bald head makes her look younger than she is. I'm positive shes a month. During the day she wouldn't even stay in the nest box. I would come home and find her sitting in a food dish or on top of the box. The first time she flew I was cleaning the cage and had her in a shoe box with bedding. Which she insisted on sitting on the side. Then all of a sudden she just took off. I mean before this happened she was starting to eat on her own. She would eat millet and would nibble on cracker. She was playing with toys. I think maybe because she was the only baby maybe she developed a little faster. I'll try and post better pics that were not taken with a cell phone.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Her appearence is strange. From her face and head she looks a couple weeks. But her body was practically the size of Pina's. 

I don't think we have any animal charitys. Not any that would help birds anyway. I had to travel about an hour away just to get to the vet I went to. 

But thanks for everyones thoughts and adivce. I think I would be going crazy if I didn't have you guys to talk to.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If she's a month old than she IS old enough to be flying, and all the behavior you described was normal for her age.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

How is she doing today?


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey Jacky, how is the little one doing today?


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

jacky52 said:


> Her appearence is strange. From her face and head she looks a couple weeks. But her body was practically the size of Pina's.
> 
> I don't think we have any animal charitys. Not any that would help birds anyway. I had to travel about an hour away just to get to the vet I went to.
> 
> But thanks for everyones thoughts and adivce. I think I would be going crazy if I didn't have you guys to talk to.


Where do you live ?


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well got back a couple of hours ago from the vet. The doctor said she is very weak still and has not lost any weight but its still the same. She weighs 6 grams. I think I need to get a scale. Anyway The vet was concerned about her beak. It has a lot of bruising, and she's afraid the beak may devitalize ( I hope I said that right). Basically the bruising could be from her hitting it very hard or her beak could be dying. That was her number one concern. 

She showed me and my partner how to force feed her. I think I got the hang of it. The crop needle goes down pretty easily and its easy to see once you get it in her crop. She hates it, but its a lot easier that what I was doing. The crop fills up right away. Now I know we are able to feed her and hopefully getting her to gain some weight. So she can get some energy back. She might just be a special needs bird which I don't mind. Lets just hope her beak is ok.

She also gave me some Metacam for the pain. But I can't start that til tomorrow. Because she is dehydrated. I'll Probably take her back next week. I was suprised the visit cost $80.00. I was expecting it to be a lot more. She charged me $10 for the crop needle and gave me 5 syringes. 

Today I'll be feeding her every 2 hours. Tomorrow it will be every 4 hours due to work. I'm a little afraid cause sunday we both work. So I'm trying to find someone else to help me out. Do you think if I fed her really good in the morning, she would be ok from 7:30 til 5:30? 

Again any suggestions or comments really do help.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

I live in the Chicago area Diana.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

OMG! Tension, just read our post. For a chick it is a long time and due to the fact that the bird is ill I would not leave her, get a petsitter to do it. One that is licensed and trained with birds 

Please update soon


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> OMG! Tension, just read our post. For a chick it is a long time and due to the fact that the bird is ill I would not leave her, get a petsitter to do it. One that is licensed and trained with birds


Well I'm trying to do the best I can. My sister is going to feed her Sunday. I just don't have money to spare on bird sitters. The money I have is going towards vet care. I have bills to pay and a mortgage. I can't help but feel offended by your comment. 

Anyway the first 2 feedings went well. Her crop is full. The doctor said to take it slow today. So hopefully by the next feeding her crop will be very full.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

jacky52 said:


> Well I'm trying to do the best I can. My sister is going to feed her Sunday. I just don't have money to spare on bird sitters. The money I have is going towards vet care. I have bills to pay and a mortgage. I can't help but feel offended by your comment.
> 
> Anyway the first 2 feedings went well. Her crop is full. The doctor said to take it slow today. So hopefully by the next feeding her crop will be very full.


Oh, sorry ... did I really sound offending ... I am sorry I really am bad with wording and what I say. I am sorry If you were offended, if it makes you feel better I think it is great you got your sister to do it  Sorry


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

its ok I'm just stressed. Very stressed.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I should think biting is a good sign. It shows she still has spirit. We're all pulling for her.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Just checking in to see how your baby tiel is doing...we are concerned tiel lovers


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The vets must think there is a hope for her, since they're teaching you how to take care of her and apparently not saying anything about euthanasia. I'm really happy to hear about it. Every time I saw that this thread had been updated, I was afraid to open it for fear the news would be bad.

I hope that her beak will be all right. But even if it isn't, there are many birds who lose their upper beak (usually in a fight) and go on to lead long and happy lives. They need a special diet (mashed-up food basically instead of seeds etc) but they're usually able to feed themselves.



> She weighs 6 grams.


I'm guessing that you meant to say 60 grams because 6 grams is about the weight of a day-old chick. A month-old chick should weigh about the same as an adult so 60 is light, but considering all that this poor baby has been through she's doing pretty well.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

How long are you going to be out Sunday? I'm just thinking if it's only 4-5 hours you might be best to do it just before you go and straight away when you get in. Crop feeding can be dangerous, if it goes the wrong way she could aspirate. I don't know what experience your Sister has, if you've only shown her once or something it would be better she doesn't attempt it on her own.

If she does lose some beak it's not the end of the world, she will be able to eat things crumbled up, I have one that lost the middle part of the top beak as a baby, I give him 3 feeds of formula a day via syringe, he pumps on the syringe and he eats little bits and pieces. I have a friend who has an adult Cockatiel that lost the top beak and split the bottom in an avairy accident, he's never needed assisted feeds so it depends on the bird.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Just checking in...hoping no news is good news


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Well the crop feeding is going pretty good. In the morning I get it nice and full. The rest of the day I just kind of fill her up. It dose not empty out completely during the day. Overnight she goes about 5-6 hours between feedings. I know this seems long, but I need to sleep. If I wake up theres no way I'll go back to bed. I'm trying to fit this in as much as I can. I have to work and sleep to even provide for myself and her. 

I'm definatley not going to let my sister feed her. She can't really do it by herself. I'm gonna try and get out of work about two hours earlier. To be honest I'm so stressed. 

I think that its going good with crop feeding. I read that its good to let it empty out once to avoid sour crop. So sunday if it empties maybe it'll be ok. As far as the improvments. Her swelling went down a little. Shes very black and blue. Her behavior just seems disoriantated. She cant really sit on her feet flat. She can't walk. She can grip on to my finger but she sits crooked. I'm hoping this improves. She needs to be mobile. But I think the meds are making her feel a little better. She fought like **** today when we were trying to feed her. She definatley dosen't like it. But I wouldn't eitheir. 

She has a lot of pin feathers coming in on her chest and head. Are these painful or itchy? Whenever I touch them she starts to clean herself. I know she is very weak and still pretty out of it. Monday and Tuesday someone will be with her all day. So I will be feeding her every two hours. I'm hoping thngs get better soon. 

Her (or His) name is Sid. 
Thanks again.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think she may have had a little seizure. Shes ok now. I hate this. But I love her. I'll call vet tomorrow.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh goodness...Poor thing, why do you think she had a seizure? I am really hoping that she will make it, sounds like she is pretty spunky so I hope that benefits her. I can only imagine the stress that you are feeling right now. Sounds like the feeding are going well so that is really good. Hang in there, you are doing a great job...bless you for not just putting her to sleep at least you are trying and it looks as if she is putting in a lot of effort too.
Keep us posted.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

I think she may have had another seizure today. It kind of looks like she is fluttering her wings, but her whole body is shaking and her head is kind of twitching a little. I called the doctor and left a message. I'm trying to be postive. It just all seems like its becoming to much. Its just to hard to try and get enough food in her, I know I need to feed her more. But I have work and school. I wish I could just stay home. But I work 8 hour+ days about 4-5 days and so feeding her during the day is impossible. So I try and feed her every 2 hours when I get home. I stay up til about 11 feed her. Then I wake up at 4:45 get ready feed her and leave. I am the only person who can get the force feeding right. She struggles a lot with it. Shes more active but she definatley seems very disabled. If put her on a rope perch she cant walk along it. I dont know. 

I'll post some pics.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a few pics. Can you tell if Sid is male or female? Do you think we fill her crop enough.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

To top this whole experience off. I just found my budgie Ducky dead at the bottom of her cage. She was fine about 3 hours ago. This is just horrible.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

oh my gosh..I just started crying looking at those pictures.
She definitely seems to be getting better now that she is perching on you.

Just take it one day at a time sweetie. She is being strong and you need to be strong for her as well. You are being a wonderful mommy..

I am also sorry for the loss of your budgie.  May the little fella rest in peace.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Howd she go......

Heres hopeing shes ok.. Dont be too hard on yourself. I had a bird once that fell into a bucket of petrol (i was young and unaware of surrounding dangers) He died but came back to life after cpr. Miracles can happen, and i hope yours is ok.


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear about Ducky, that's horrible.  Poor bird.

And poor Sid. Can't tell if she is male/female at this age. I don't know enough about hand rearing to give you a reliable answer on whether her crop is full enough, but to me it looks about right. Good luck.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about your Budgie and the tough time your'e having. You are doing really well with the feeds and she's growing, take it a day at a time.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

From what I can see, you are doing a wonderful job...she is a tough little birdy and you are helping her more than you know...I am sure this is extremely difficult for you, just know that we are here to offer moral support and hopefully helpful advice too. Her crop looks good to me, have you weighed her to see if she is gaining? Keep up the good work.

I am very to hear about your parakeet...RIP Duckie 

I am sure you are having a lot of overwhelming emotions right now, stay strong


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

All day she kept having seizures. With the last one she was practically gone. I had no choice but to put her down. I feel horrible. I know I did the best I could. I wish this had a miracle happy ending. I wish I could have done more. I've learned so much from this experience. It still breaks my heart and I still feel a little guilty. I just couldn't let her suffer. She couldn't even hold her head up. 

I just want to thank everyone for all the support and encouragment. I know everyone was hoping for a better ending but I know she is ok now. 

I'm not really sure what happened to my budgie. I have know idea. She was maybe 2 years old.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh...I am so sorry...RIP, lil one


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry Jacky, you've had a rough few days. May they both RIP and that you have good luck soon. You tried so hard with her so I would feel good about trying your best to take care of her.

I had the same bad luck with my little budgie, it's so sad and shocking to lose one when you had no idea that there was anything wrong with it. Don't blame yourself  Budgies are very good at hiding illness.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry. You did the best you could under difficult circumstances. She was just too damaged to survive but at least you gave her the chance to try.

I'm sorry for the poor little budgie too. Sometimes we lose birds without warning and there was nothing at all that we could have done.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Fly free little one.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that Jacky.

You have had an awful time, especially losing your little budgie in the midst of fighting for your baby tiel. I really feel for you.

Just remember you did your very best. No-one could ask for more than that. You gave the baby a chance, and didn't give up on her. Finally you made a very difficult decision, but you still put her needs first, and you made sure she didn't suffer needlessly. 
It will be hard for you, but you should be proud of how strong you have been, and how hard you worked to look after the baby tiel.
xxxxx


----------



## brando (Oct 27, 2010)

you did your absolute best and any animal could only be so lucky as to have you as an owner. you are a wonderful person for doing everything that you did and helping your bird. you gave it all you had but in the end it was to much for anyone to be able to overcome. may sid rest in peace and live on in our memories.


----------



## RentalWhisper (Sep 10, 2010)

you did a greta job considering your other responsibilities. there is nothing more that you could have done. this thread had the attention of a lot of the big forum members on here and that should show you that you did a good job. you have nothing to feel guilty for. for the last few days you have been through it and to top it off, your budgie died in the middle of it and you still persevered. well done and hopefully, you can move on and go back to as normal as possible. good luck. i think we can all say you have moved all of us


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thankyou for everyones kind words. Everyone on here helped me so much. If I wouldn't have had everyone encouraging me I probably would have gave up. I now know I did the right thing. I just wish I could take everything back and never have taken her out that day. I miss her. My cockatiels are not hand tame. They will sit on your shoulder and go up on a stick but they wont let you hold them or pet them. Sid was so friendly I honestly feel like she trusted me and I've never had that with my birds. 

Ollie and Pina already have 5 eggs. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet. I know a little baby bird will make me feel better but I don't want anything bad to happen again. And poor Duckie. She was an evil little bird but I loved her. I can't think of anything that was wrong with her. 

But thank you.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for both of your losses. We're all here for you, and yes, you did the right thing from beginning to end.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I was afraid I'd be reading on here today that your baby died 
poor little thing.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Ollie and Pina already have 5 eggs. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet. I know a little baby bird will make me feel better but I don't want anything bad to happen again.


Now that you know the possible dangers you'll be more careful and alert next time, and you'll have a much better chance of your chicks growing up happy and safe.

One thing that I've found very useful is to restrict the babies to a single room that isn't too big and is as bird-safe as possible. They can't build up too much speed over a short distance so if they do crash into something it won't be disastrous. They can't build up too much speed flying around in circles either - all those turns reduce their velocity. My bird room is a 12' x 14' spare bedroom, and I've raised 20 chicks in there with no flying-related injuries. I tried letting some of them fly (one at a time) in the main part of the house and quickly decided that this was a bad idea. They could fly much farther and build up a lot of speed, and there were some scary crashes but fortunately no serious injuries. That could have turned out a lot worse.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Something I've noticed is that they often hit their heads on the ceiling, fly too high. I have a bird room as well so you don't have the usual things that someone would have in their living room.


----------



## jacky52 (Sep 2, 2010)

I feel a lot more prepared. I still haven't checked the eggs today. They are so moody right now. There might be 6 eggs by now. Which I don't know what I'm going to do with all those birds if they all hatch. I don't "plan" on letting them have any more. After this I'm going to try the long night treatment. 

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

It's a big problem Jacky, one that alot of cockatiel owners and budgie owners have. I never knew this before buying cockies, the woman who I first bought from told me they won't breed without a box, she was a liar and a con woman not only on that but on a number of other things, not a breeder a dealer. She bought Cockatiels in cheap from a garden centre, gave them a severe wing clip and said they were handtame and charged handtame prices, oh and must sell due to bad health, not the sort of person a novice needs to come up against.

If you find you have to give them a box again you could always pin the eggs. The pin needs to go right through and out the otherside but obviously you need to do this before anything starts to develop.


----------

